# ENFP/ENFJ in the medical field?



## physomiso (Oct 15, 2012)

I am sometimes P and sometimes J depending on which test I take, but I'm usually on the borderline, or even neither one nor the other. So, what do you think? Do you think oncology/OBGYN/anaesthesiology/paediatrics would make good paths for an ENFP or ENFJ? Would there be any downsides and if so, what would they be?
Thanks!


----------



## coquelicot (Jun 8, 2012)

Why not? I'm sure an ENFx would make a great paediatrician.

It comes down to how much you like it and want to pursue it. Your personality type gives you a big green light.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Your passion for a subject overrides your personality type :wink:

I know an ENFJ cardiac nurse who is fantastic at what she does. Patient advocacy can require a bit of a tough spirit at times.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 21, 2011)

NFs make great doctors. However, our types have the most trouble during medical school, especially during the first two years, which require a ton of studying and dedication to living a very structured life (which doesn't come so naturally to us as it is learned). The second two years (actually dealing with patients) come more easily to us than to some of the other types. I have ENFP and ENFJ friends who are physicians and dentists. I also know of several who had a lot of trouble during the first two years, and either didn't pass (forced drop out), left voluntarily, or had to repeat a year or even two. These are smart people who either could not adjust or didn't want to adjust (ethical reasons).

If this is something you definitely want to do - great! Develop and practice your skills in planning, organization, and study starting now. Learn to live in a routine. And learn how to reward yourself enough so that you don't become overwhelmed during the first two years. You will be grateful you did. Hope this helps and doesn't discourage you! Medicine is a big commitment.


----------

